# iPod Touch bloqué sur la pomme !!



## iMatouch (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de mettre une musique sur mon appareil et ce dernier s'éteint. Bon jusqu'ici rien d'inquiétant. Mais lorsque je tente de le rallumer, il reste bloqué sur la pomme.
J'ai essayé de le mettre en mode DFU ainsi qu'en recovery mode , sans résultats.
Dès que j'essaye de le rallumer avec HOME + LOCK il s'éteint mais reviens très vite sur la pomme.
Cela fait plus de 2 heures que je cherche une solution et la, j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide.
Merci de vos réponses :/


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2011)

Restauration avec iTunes ?


----------

